# TiVo Bolt+ Power Adapter vs Mini. Same or no?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

OK so I'm about to relocate my Bolt+ and swap it where one of my Minis currently are.

This might be a silly question, but are the power adapters the same or not? If I don't have to move cables, that would be a win. I tried Googling the info but no luck I don't exactly have light equipment so not having to unplug/plug in cables would be great.

I would assume that the HDMI cables should be identical, yes?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just (semi-educated) guessing, but I wouldn’t expect the BOLT power adapter to be the same specs as any Mini’s power adapter.

As for HDMI cables, it depends on where the cables came from and what type of TVs you have. A BOLT-spec’d HDMI cable would/should be properly spec’d for 4K TV, with a non-4K TV/Mini having lesser requirements. (i.e. If you don’t have a 4K TV at either location, the HDMI cables should be OK.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mini is 1A. Bolt is probably 2.5A. You guessed well on power.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I haven't done the room swap yet, but I pretty much imagined the power adapter wouldn't be the same. I'll look into swapping the HDMI cable as well, granted the current picture on the Mini on the 55 inch 1080p TV looks fine. I have the minis configured to do 1080p when applicable, granted the Bolt+ can do it without any configuration. We'll see.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

No, the Mini power adapter won't run the Bolt -- the Minis ship with a lower amperage adapter. The adapter also won't physically plug into the Bolt, due to its size (the center pin on the Bolt is wider than the Mini's power adapter). So you will need to swap the power adapters.


HDMI should be a standard -- so no need to swap those. They should be the same.


----------



## JimT48 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm getting ready to install a Bolt OTA and a Mini VOX so I have both power adapters sitting in front of me at this time.

The power adapter for the Bolt OTA is larger and the output is 12.0V and 3.0A.

The power adapter for the Mini VOX is smaller and the output is 12.0V and 1.5A.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Harold Thomson said:


> The power adapter for the Mini VOX is smaller and the output is 12.0V and 1.5A.


Interesting that an A92 and A93 Mini use a 1A adapter. The A95 uses more power and has less ventilation.


----------

